# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Maag, darm en spijsvertering >  Helicobacter Pylori

## Enna

Ik heb last van de Helicobacter Pylori in m`n maag (en darmen?)
Een week of 5 geleden kwam ik erachter dankzij een nieuwe huisarts.
We proberen het nu op een natuurlijke manier weg te krijgen, ipv meteen veel antibiotica.

Ik was benieuwd naar de ervaringen van andere mensen hiermee, met de bacterie maar ook met de natuurlijke kuur of antibioticakuur.
Ik heb het op een ander forum ook al gevraagd (voor de mensen die het zien), maar dit forum lijkt me wat actiever en misschien iets beter, en ik ben toch wel heel benieuwd.

En ik heb er nog een vraag bij, kan het zijn dat je door de infectie met de bacterie meer slijm in de keel en neus hebt? Ik heb al jaren last van veel slijm, sommige periodes wat serieuzer dan andere, maar het kan heel lastig zijn. Of ik de last van de bacterie al zo lang heb weet ik niet, ik vermoed dat het al best lang was maar kan het niet echt zeker weten. Ik ben ook lactose intollerant en had daardoor 'ook' maag/darm klachten. Welke in de afgelopen jaren waarvan kwamen is moeilijk te zien.

Groetjes,
Enna.

----------


## katje45

Hallo,

Of je het op een natuurlijke manier makkelijker wegkrijgt dan met antibiotica kan ik je geen antwoord opgeven.

Wel dat je meer slijm aanmaakt als je een ontsteking hebt. Dat kan dus.
Probeer in ieder geval slijmvormende dranken als melk enzo te vermijden.

----------


## Enna

Hoi Katje,
Bedankt voor je reactie  :Smile: 
Melk ed gebruik ik al een hele tijd niet meer omdat het ook problemen geeft ivb met lactose. Maar goed om te weten dat ontstekingen slijmvorming kunnen veroorzaken. Dan weet ik misschien ook wanneer er een ontsteking is aan de hand van het slijm in m`n keel en neus? Soms voel ik het niet namelijk, en soms ook duidelijk weer wel. (zowel ontsteking als slijm)

----------


## Enna

Weet iemand misschien ook of ik een slijmoplossend drankje mag gebruiken voor m`n keel? Ik heb er vandaag eentje gehaald bij de Apotheek, maar realiseerde me later dat aangezien het een drankje is, het ook slijm oplost in m`n maag? En dus helemaal niet goed is?

----------


## Agnes574

Bel je apotheker anders even met die vraag?
Dan weet je het meteen zéker!
Ik denk persoonlijk niet dat een slijmoplosser voor de keel slijm in de maag aantast..maar 100% zeker ben ik natuurlijk niet...
Wél heb ik een aantal artikels betreffende Heliobacter pylori geplaatst in deze rubriek..mss heb je er iets aan??

Sterkte!!! Xx Ag

----------


## Enna

Vandaag weer flink last van m`n buik, maar waar het nu van komt weet ik niet. Ik heb in het weekend bij vrienden dingen gegeten die eigenlijk niet goed voor me zijn. Dingen met lactose erin bijvoorbeeld, maar wel de juiste tabletjes genomen om problemen te voorkomen. Toch flink last van m`n buik. En daarnaast ook van een naar gevoel in spieren onder m`n schouderbladen en onderrug naar zijdes. Dat gevoel in de spieren heb ik altijd als ik gewoon eet wat er voorbij komt, zonder te streng te zijn tegen mezelf. Zo zat er een saus in de rijst, at ik wat koekjes en kaas.
Ik weet dus dat het door voeding komt, maar ben niet helemaal zeker van hoe het ontstaat. Het is niet als spierpijn, het is een ander soort pijn. Het ontstaat in de nacht altijd en zorgt ervoor dat ik niet goed slaap. Ik draai veel om het gevoel te verminderen wat meestal niet zo goed lukt. De pijn is het meest vervelend als ik erop lig, maar is er ook gewoon als er geen druk op staat, wel minder.
Hebben mensen ideeën over wat ik eraan kan doen? (naast zo goed mogelijk proberen te eten, ook als ik geen zin heb  :Smile:  )

Hoi Agnes,
Bij de apotheek dacht men niet dat het vreselijk slecht zou zijn, maar voor de zekerheid hebben ze het drankje toch terug genomen.

Bedankt voor het artikel  :Smile: .

----------


## katje45

Hoi Enna,

Slijmoplossende drankjes zijn niet goed voor de maag, dus goed dat de apotheek het terug genomen heeft.

Over het slapen: misschien kan je de bovenkant van je bet iets omhoog doen. Wil soms helpen.

----------

